# What functionality does 942 have if service is cancelled?



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

If I leave my Dish in place and cancel service, will the OTA still work? I assume the DVR capability as well as the local guide data would no longer be available. So effectively it would just be a plain non-recording OTA receiver. Is this correct?


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

If I had to guess, I'd say that it would still be able to record OTA. As long as the dish is connected and pointed properly. Try it out and let us know.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

The DVR should still work without guide data and you'll have to set up manual recordings. You'll also be able to view any recorded content still on the hard drive.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Cool! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

I canceled E* 3 weeks ago and have been using the 921 just fine. I have a dish pointed at 61.5 so the 921 thinks it is getting a Satellite feed. It records in HD or SD just fine. I can live without guide data. my old VCR didnt have that anyway. 
when I stopped E* service they told me the equipment was worthless and to just toss it out. I DON'T think so. ha.:lol::lol::lol::lol:



kmcnamara said:


> If I leave my Dish in place and cancel service, will the OTA still work? I assume the DVR capability as well as the local guide data would no longer be available. So effectively it would just be a plain non-recording OTA receiver. Is this correct?


----------

